
Python Snippets You Should Learn Today - chaitanyabaweja
https://medium.com/better-programming/20-python-snippets-you-should-learn-today-8328e26ff124
======
phnofive
Why should I learn to check if a string is a palindrome using any tool with
any degree of urgency?

~~~
prepend
To write medium articles.

Reversing a strong is pretty useful. The article could probably have combined
the palindrome and reverse into a single snippet.

~~~
phnofive
But then there’d be only 19 snips!

------
gexla
The top of the article advises "4 min read." Think carefully to decide if this
is an investment you are willing to make for this Medium (if not mediocre)
post. It's for beginners apparently as these are 20 snippets that I didn't
know I would ever need, let alone actually learn.

------
sadness2
The thing is, most of these snippets are almost unreadable. That's Python,
though.

